# Wet Or Dry Shot?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What is safer..wet or dry shot?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it would be wise to use the search button on this next time, as you well know.

For reference: wet shot is generally safer.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I was once asked which way is the best to have sex: WET or Dry , answer your question.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I was once asked which way is the best to have sex: WET or Dry , answer your question.


haha aaa, i didnt ask what is better, what is safer...i like that


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

chimmike said:


> For reference: wet shot is generally safer.


actually i would disagree, a dry shot depends on the computer to add more fuel so it is limited by the amount of oxygen (presumably) that it can sense is being sent to the combustion chamber. on the other hand a wet shot adds additional fuel at the same point as the nitrous. now if combustion doesn't occur properly and fuel is left unburned...fluid doesn't compress...catastrophic and potentially explosive engine failure.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissanphile said:


> actually i would disagree, a dry shot depends on the computer to add more fuel so it is limited by the amount of oxygen (presumably) that it can sense is being sent to the combustion chamber. on the other hand a wet shot adds additional fuel at the same point as the nitrous. now if combustion doesn't occur properly and fuel is left unburned...fluid doesn't compress...catastrophic and potentially explosive engine failure.



this is still not correct. If you get a regular nitrous dry kit, there is no computer to compensate for the extra oxygen....there's no way the stock ECU can do so. Zex kits use a little computer unit to do this, but I've heard enough bad things about zex that I would avoid them

if you properly jet the wet kit, you won't have problems like you are describing.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> this is still not correct. If you get a regular nitrous dry kit, there is no computer to compensate for the extra oxygen....there's no way the stock ECU can do so. Zex kits use a little computer unit to do this, but I've heard enough bad things about zex that I would avoid them
> 
> if you properly jet the wet kit, you won't have problems like you are describing.


Of course, JWT makes a daughter board that plugs into your ecu and controles the dry shot accurately. 50hp shot on stock injectors, reprogramming and new injectors for a 100 shot. FYI.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Of course, JWT makes a daughter board that plugs into your ecu and controles the dry shot accurately. 50hp shot on stock injectors, reprogramming and new injectors for a 100 shot. FYI.


I meant THEIR ecu, not the stock one. Gotta have that 1st.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, they do that for the SR20DE, not the GA16DE as far as I know.

go wet on a GA16.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah wet kits are safer because you tap into your own fuel line and when you hit the juice the ecu recoginizes the drop in fuel pressure and bumps it up. I.E. helps too keep you from running lean. There is no way to do this but manually setting it up on a dry shot.

The zex kits work fine for some of my friends. It's way easier to install and just as effective from what i've noticed. One did have a problem with their bottle leaking but thats nothing compared to me blowing 2 TPS switches from NX.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The best of course, is to have an independent fuel system for the N2O.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yeah, they do that for the SR20DE, not the GA16DE as far as I know.
> 
> go wet on a GA16.


They do have a nitrous daughertboad setup for the GA16, they do it on a case by case basis.


----------

